# Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot



## bownarrow (Jan 12, 2011)

This year TBG has named the State Championships after a man whose influence and impact on our sport cannot be measured. Dan's accomplishments are many and besides myself I know of dozens of others who came back to traditional because of Dan.

I think it is fitting that our state traditional tournament bear his name and that the first one be held at one of his favorite places, Clark Hill Lake (now called Strom Thurmond on some maps). 

The shoot will be held March 19-20 at Holiday Park on the shores of Clark Hill (not far from the home of the old Sotheastern at the Hoods family property). Dan's son DD and Dan's wife plan to attend and open the shoot. There will be memorabilia from Dan's life on display at the pavilion and you're welcome to bring along and share anything you might have to recall Dan, even if it's just a story or two (most of us who knew him have several). 

I hope you will accept this invitation and join us in honoring the memory of Georgia's best known traditional bowhunter and activist. Some of the details can be found in our ad in Traditional Bowhunter Magazine, any oher questions can be directed to me or Jeff or Melvin.

thank you,
Joel Smith
TBG
770-567-1828
sportravel@yahoo.com


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 12, 2011)

I plan to be there!
Dan


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 12, 2011)

Cant Wait!!!


----------



## eman1885 (Jan 12, 2011)

my wife is supposed to be having our first child the week prior to the shoot, but if all goes well i will be making this shoot.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2011)

Sounds Good


----------



## Bowana (Jan 12, 2011)

I will be there, Lord willing.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm planning on it with my bride as well!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 12, 2011)

eman1885 said:


> my wife is supposed to be having our first child the week prior to the shoot, but if all goes well i will be making this shoot.



Gosh.....do you have a Death Wish???  If you were my husband and we were having our first child.......guess I'd bring it along!!!!!!! You can hold it while I shoot!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 12, 2011)

Hopefully there's no snow that weekend!!!! But I plan to tag-a-long behind JakeAllen.....guess I'll miss my OF shoot that month


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 12, 2011)

for those who're bringing their sweethearts and would rather not camp there's a hunting lodge nearby that's gonna have rooms available for our attendees, although that availablity will be limited of course to the lodge's capacity


----------



## frankwright (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried doing some Internet searching for "Holiday Park" at Clark's Hill or Thurmond and I can't find anything about it as far as location and facilities.
I was trying to see exactly where it is and what is around it.


----------



## fountain (Jan 13, 2011)

Can't wait.  Sound like a good shoot in the makings guys


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 13, 2011)

Frank we are working on getting some info up on it.  It is a park run by Wilkes County.  It is between Washington and Lincolnton and north of Thomson.  About 12-15 miles from any of the three towns.  I do not have an address but a close cross street would be Goat Pasture Rd. and Holliday Park Rd.  Washington GA.  We will post more info and flyer when we have it.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 13, 2011)

This is what I got from looking at BingMaps:

From Atlanta:
I-20 East to Hwy 78 (Thompson exit) turn left (East) go about 15 miles and turn right onto Smith Mill Rd at Aonia then go about 4 miles and turn left onto Shank Rd. Go about 1/4 mile turn right onto Holiday Park Rd.. It's about 2 miles to the intersection of Goat Pasture Rd. and I am not sure where the park is from there.


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like a good time to polish  up the Red Elm Longhunter, Do we get extra credit for shooting one of Dan's bows?  All in all this sounds like a great tribute to a great man.  Will this be an ongoing thing?  Each year we rendezvous at the D.Q. Memorial!


----------



## Necedah (Jan 13, 2011)

Gosh, looks like another great get together for the Trad community. Looking forward to it! I may even have to practice some if we're keeping score this time.  

Dave


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2011)

There's some mighty fine fishing on that end of the lake in march might have to bring the boat


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 14, 2011)

Wish I could make it, but my tournament days are over.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 16, 2011)

Any idea yet as to which vendors will be there?


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 16, 2011)

there are some listed in the ad: Dan Spier, Big Jim, Flatwoods, Dan Masson, Black Creek and I talked with Bill (from NC) at Hawk Arrows the other night (beautiful wood arrows) and he's planning to be there. I've contacted some others that I expect will be there, I'll keep this thread updated as those are added to the mix


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 16, 2011)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Wish I could make it, but my tournament days are over.



Well I hate to hear that. 

Have to agree though, wish we could make it but location, location, location.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 16, 2011)

I hate that for Chris but he`s on the shift I just moved from. Not a lot of 3d time but while we are working he`ll be killing stuff.RC


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 16, 2011)

Chris I hate to hear that you won't make the shoots but I am glad for you on the job.  You and your fine shooting will be missed.  I agree with RC it will make for some good hunting time.


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 16, 2011)

What is the actual address?  Trying to make some plans to attend...


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 17, 2011)

Greg, don't know an actual address as it's a campground. Jeff mentioned in his post above that nearest crossroad would be Goat Pasture and Holiday Park roads, couldn't you just google Holiday Park ?


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 17, 2011)

Just talked with Greg Campbell and he's planning to come and set up as a vendor, promoting his hog, duck and bowfishing operation---he's the man to see for great bowfishing and hog hunting and  right now they've got a ton of ducks on his place

He's gonna bring his bowfishing rig, too


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is the contact info for the lodge that is 1 mile down the road from Holliday Park.  

Charlie Anderson
993 Holliday Park Rd.
Washington, GA 30673
(706) 836-0469

Rooms
Two Full size beds - $35 plus tax
One full size, one twin and pull out couch w/kitchenette - $50 plus tax


Trailer hook-ups with water/power/sewer - $18 plus tax


These are per night rates.  Charlie told me he had 10 single rooms, 4 rooms with kitchenettes and 20 trailer hook-ups.  

If I get a address for the park I will post it but we will have signs from here.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 17, 2011)

By the way everything I am finding on the web is spelling Holliday with two l's that may make a difference if you are putting it in a GPS.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2011)

I found Holliday Park with Google Earth and it is at the south end of Goat Pasture Rd.
SEE POST #44 for better directions than these!

From Atlanta:
I-20 East to Hwy 78 (Thompson exit) turn left (East) go about 15 miles and turn right onto Smith Mill Rd at Aonia then go about 4 miles and turn left onto Shank Rd. Go about 1/4 mile turn right onto Holliday Park Rd.. It's about 2 miles to the intersection of Goat Pasture Rd. where you will turn right (south) and it leads into Holliday Park.


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks Al


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 19, 2011)

We are looking forward to it and already building stock. Should be big fun.

Bigjim


----------



## barkfarm (Jan 23, 2011)

*can anyone attend*

Is this something that anyone can attend???


----------



## Al33 (Jan 23, 2011)

barkfarm said:


> Is this something that anyone can attend???



Absolutely. Come join in on the fun.


----------



## bownarrow (Jan 31, 2011)

workin on a special guest, i'll keep yall posted


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 10, 2011)

Planning on being there with my Dad. Can't wait.


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 11, 2011)

FYI.... Checked last night and the inn is full.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 11, 2011)

Bell&bows thanks for the update.  I hope to see you at the  shoot.


----------



## bownarrow (Feb 12, 2011)

Just talked to the blob target fella and he's planning to be there.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 12, 2011)

Those big blobs are THE best target.  Will last years, and easy on the arrows and arrow removal.  
Dan


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2011)

Bump to the top. Mark your calendar. This event will be great.


----------



## TGUN (Feb 19, 2011)

Any camping at the park itself? If so any facilities to shower off?


----------



## dutchman (Feb 19, 2011)

TGUN said:


> Any camping at the park itself? If so any facilities to shower off?



Yes to both. Or at least that's what we've been told.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Feb 20, 2011)

That is correct Dutchman.  Just got off the phone with Ben Graham from Hummingbird Bows.  He plans to be there.  Looking forward to it.  Now if the weather can be just like it was for the central zone shoot.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 27, 2011)

Folks, Necedah and I took a ride over to Holiday Park this morning after leaving a Kiokee Baptist Church mens retreat at Elijah Clark State Park. I would strongly advise NOT trying to get to the Holiday Park via the directions I had 
Googled and posted in this post: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5687288&postcount=14

It is all dirt/gravel road from Hwy 78 and if it is the least bit wet it will make for some difficult traversing.

A better route will be to take Hwy 43 which bears to the right off of Hwy 78 about 2 miles from I-20. Hwy 43 is also named Lincolnton Hwy and Thompson Hwy.Take it and you will cross the lake and go another 1 and quarter miles then turn left onto Williams Rd.. This will take you to Goat Pasture Rd where you will turn left and go into the park.


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 27, 2011)

Do we need to register for a camp sight or are they going to let us camp in a field somewhere?


----------



## Necedah (Feb 27, 2011)

It doesn't look like there is any registration here. There are a lot of beautiful primitive camp sites scattered along the shore of the lake underneath a canopy of pines. Looks like it will be first come, first served for the best sites. There is a brand new beautiful bathhouse though, and a boat ramp if you want to bring your boat.

Dave


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 28, 2011)

what are the classes for the shoot are they a minimum arrow weigth


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 28, 2011)

i'll be there, and my wife agreed to come. so you will know that i actually have one. looking forward to camping by the lake and great times with great people.


----------



## halrowland (Feb 28, 2011)

Excellent turkey hunting on the WMA...back in the day, used to listen for gobbles from the boat, though the woods will still be pretty bare....crappie and hybrid fishing is excellent in that end of Little River in early spring, too.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 28, 2011)

brownitisdown said:


> what are the classes for the shoot are they a minimum arrow weigth



I am assuming the classes are the same as last year.

Classes: (as per the 2010 TBG State Shoot)

Men's Senior: Age 65 and over
~ Primitive - Longbow - Recurve

Ladie's Senior: Age 65 and over
~ Primitive - Longbow - Recurve

Men: Age 16 to 64
~ Primitive - Longbow - Recurve

Ladies: Age 16 to 64
~ Primitive - Longbow - Recurve

Youth: Age 13 to 15 (Boys & Girls Combined)

Youth: Age 12 and under (Boys & Girls Combined)

Anyone want to see the rules?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 28, 2011)

Necedah said:


> It doesn't look like there is any registration here. There are a lot of beautiful primitive camp sites scattered along the shore of the lake underneath a canopy of pines. Looks like it will be first come, first served for the best sites. There is a brand new beautiful bathhouse though, and a boat ramp if you want to bring your boat.
> 
> Dave





Al33 said:


> Folks, Necedah and I took a ride over to Holiday Park this morning after leaving a Kiokee Baptist Church mens retreat at Elijah Clark State Park. I would strongly advise NOT trying to get to the Holiday Park via the directions I had
> Googled and posted in this post: http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5687288&postcount=14
> 
> It is all dirt/gravel road from Hwy 78 and if it is the least bit wet it will make for some difficult traversing.
> ...



Al, Dave,

Thanks for this extremely valuable information. 

Especially for the vendors coming in with a large trailer.
I think a new thread with these directions,
as well as a detailed map, and maybe Classes, Rules and
Shoot fees is in order. 

I will work on the directions and detailed map.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 28, 2011)

Jake Allen said:


> I am assuming the classes are the same as last year.
> 
> Classes: (as per the 2010 TBG State Shoot)
> 
> ...



RogerB and Fatboy would like to, I'm sure...


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks fellas, don't get here much so i appreciate your keeping the info flowing


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 2, 2011)

speaking of the shoot, Hal Rowland will be cooking barbeque with all the fixins for the noon meal on Saturday-----BBQ, cole slaw, potato salad, hash and rice--well, you get the idea. Anyone who's ever eaten Hal's cookin will testify that we are in for a treat


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 2, 2011)

bownarrow said:


> speaking of the shoot, Hal Rowland will be cooking barbeque with all the fixins for the noon meal on Saturday-----BBQ, cole slaw, potato salad, hash and rice--well, you get the idea. Anyone who's ever eaten Hal's cookin will testify that we are in for a treat



Good deal!


----------



## Melvin Edwards (Mar 2, 2011)

Since that part of the park where the actual shooting events will take place will be closed to the public during our shoot, an agreement was reached that TRaditional Bowhunters of Georgia members would occupy those campsites located along Vinson Road which is to the left as you enter the park, first.  This works well because those sites on the other side of the park are more level, open, and better lend themselves to vendors with display trailers or pavillions.  

Please keep this info in mind as you select your campsite, and let anyone else know of this as you talk with them.

Here are directions that will follow paved roads all the way.

From Washington:Take hwy 378 east toward Linconlton, turn right onto county road 190 (Amity Road).  Follow Amity Road to Holiday Park Road, turn right onto Holliday Park road and follow it to the end of pavement, turn left into the park.  Vinson road will be on your left just as you enter the park.

From Thomson:  Take hwy 43 toward Lincolnton.  Take a left onto Greenwood Church Road.  Greenwood church turns into county road 190 at Martin Bentley road.  Follow cr 190 (Amity Road) to Holliday park road, turn left, follow to end of pavement turn left into the park.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks Melvin


----------

